# Pcb question



## Username123 (Jul 21, 2021)

Does the pcb include everything pictured in the wiring diagram, such as the led and breakout board?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 21, 2021)

Those are separate. Technically don't need either to make the circuit work. The LED is used as an indicator on/off light. The breakout board is not necessary, but makes wiring a bit easier.


----------



## Username123 (Jul 21, 2021)

Why are they not listed in the parts lists?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 21, 2021)

For the LED, it's really up to you what kind you want in terms of size or color. Connections are the same for each. I tend to like 5mm LEDs with a bezel (holder to keep it in the enclosure). As mentioned above a breakout board is not 100% necessary, but they are sold here.


----------



## Robert (Jul 21, 2021)

Username123 said:


> Why are they not listed in the parts lists?



Just a heads up, the footswitch, 1/4" jacks, DC jack, and enclosure aren't listed in the parts list either.


----------



## Username123 (Jul 21, 2021)

Yeah I know about that stuff. Just didn't know that a breakout board was seperate.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 21, 2021)

Which project shows a 3PDT daughter board in the build document? Also, there’s a footnote that says common offboard components are not listed in the BOM.


----------



## Username123 (Jul 21, 2021)

Exactly. I don't know. This would be my first build. I know nothing about this. I don't see any footnote. It is a bill of materials. It should at least include a separate part of the circuit.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 21, 2021)

You're right. I guess the updated BOM style doesn't include the footnote that used to be there.

This used to be included in all build docs:






Username123 said:


> It is a bill of materials. It should at least include a separate part of the circuit.


What does this mean?

There is no breakout board depicted in the wiring diagram. This shows you how to wire a 3PDT switch directly from the board:




Also, this thread might be helpful for you.


----------



## Username123 (Jul 21, 2021)

Alrighty.


----------

